# Who is a member of HCC?



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 20, 2007)

As far as I can tell, here are the TUG members that joined High Country Club:

Steamboat Bill
Laura7811
travelguy
bourne
steve b

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## travelguy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kylii is also a High Country Club member.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 20, 2007)

travelguy said:


> Kylii is also a High Country Club member.



I forgot about her...she only has one post and was one of the original HCC members that joined HCC for $20,000 and also "locked-in" a 80% recoup at the CURRENT membership price. That means in March when the price goes up to $40,000 for her Affiliate membership 80% recoup is this:

$40,000 X .80 = $32,000

Nice $12,000 profit if she decided to exit the club!


----------



## kylii (Feb 22, 2007)

*My ears are burning!*

Hey, are you guys talking about me when I'm not around!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 22, 2007)

kylii said:


> Hey, are you guys talking about me when I'm not around!



Welcome back!

We would love to hear about your HCC experiences as you are the most "senior" member here.

Please do not rub it in that you were smarter than us and locked in 80% return of future membership costs and a $20k membership fee....we already know about those as we missed the boat on that one....but at least we joined before March 1st increase.


----------



## SamH (Feb 27, 2007)

I became an HCC member today. I was on my way home from Montana and decided to stop by the HCC office in Denver. I met Heath and he answered questions for around half an hour while I filled out the paperwork.

They must be doing well as they just moved to a new and larger office (which looked pretty nice) around the block from their prior office.

Thanks for all the interesting discussions which helped us make our minds.

Sam


----------



## travelguy (Feb 27, 2007)

*Welcome to High Country Club membership*

SamH,

Congratulations on your decision to join High Country Club.  

I believe you've made a great decision!


----------



## Laura7811 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your purchase. and welcome to the club 

Laura


----------



## Bourne (Mar 5, 2007)

Is anyone a private member in our group. 

Can Private members book block of 14 days unlike affiliate member?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 5, 2007)

Bourne said:


> Is anyone a private member in our group.
> 
> Can Private members book block of 14 days unlike affiliate member?



I think we are all Affiliate Members (aka cheapo's).

The ONLY property that can be booked for 14 nights is the Italy property and every member of HCC can do that....I recall something Heath said about members making a trip to Europe and wanting 2 weeks.


----------



## travelguy (Mar 5, 2007)

*High Country Club Cheapo (HCC-C)*



Steamboat Bill said:


> I think we are all Affiliate Members (aka cheapo's).
> 
> The ONLY property that can be booked for 14 nights is the Italy property and every member of HCC can do that....I recall something Heath said about members making a trip to Europe and wanting 2 weeks.



I'm a High Country Club Private member AND a Cheapo!  (Thats why I joined HCC)   

I'm in the process of selling most of my timeshares to pay for the High Country Club membership fees and annual dues.  I have too many weeks to use right now but I couldn't pass up the HCC deal for Private membership.  Too bad that HCC doesn't have a timeshare trade-in program for membership.  I'm sure a trade-in program like that would triple the HCC membership overnight!


----------



## Bourne (Mar 5, 2007)

travelguy, That's what I thought  

I remember a post by you sometime earlier that was implicitly indicative of the same. 

I am planning on upgrading to Private after a year or so of usage. After comparing Affiliate to Private, do you find any differences in rules outside of the number of days of usage?

I have 14K HGVC Points for 07 and 3 Banked weeks with SFX along with two bonus that I don't know what to do with. I effectively cancelled a Grand Mayan Acapulco reservation to make space for the HCC Cabo one.


----------



## travelguy (Mar 5, 2007)

*Too many weeks, too little time!*



Bourne said:


> travelguy, That's what I thought
> 
> I remember a post by you sometime earlier that was implicitly indicative of the same.
> 
> ...



Bourne,

I'm in the same boat as you as far as too many weeks in the short term.  I had my timeshare weeks booked two years in advance like a good Tugger and then added the High Country Club membership.  I have to wait until the end of this year to start selling timeshare weeks because they are all traded or used through 2007/2008.  I have canceled one scheduled timeshare week to reserve a HCC property (Hilton Head Island) and spent three days in the High Country Club Snowmass property during a timeshare week at Sheraton Mountain Vista in Avon.  Quite frankly, it was a little depressing to come back to the timeshare after the High Country Club property.  I'm also considering reserving the High Country Club Maui property in November and canceling a RCI week in Kona Hawaiian Village even though I know the RCI week will have NO trading power if I cancel it.  In essence, I'll be throwing away a RCI Gold Crown, 2bd Hawaii trade so I can use the High Country Club property!  

I also have 15K HGVC points that are probably the only timeshares that I'll keep with the High Country Club membership.

I find that the major advantage of the High Country Club Private membership is the ability to book a Holiday week one Year in advance instead of 6 months.  Plus the additional long term reservation week.  This gives me all the long term reservations that I need (3 weeks).  I'm still getting a feel for which High Country Club properties stay open until the 90 day booking time which is where I book my additional 3 1/2 weeks.

Here are my High Country Club bookings for this membership year:
Jan - Snowmass - 3 days (< 60 day booking)
Mar - Breckenridge (< 60 day booking @ the 5000 s.f. lodge during Spring Break!)
Jul - New York City - 3 day weekend (90 day - yet to be booked)
Aug - Hilton Head Island (1 yr booking)
Oct - Turks & Caicos (1 yr - yet to be booked)
Nov - Maui (1 yr - yet to be booked) - Not sure about this yet?
Dec - Cabo (1 yr booking)
Jan - Stowe - 4 days (< 60 day - yet to be booked)


----------



## Bourne (Mar 8, 2007)

By an official count, HCC now has more than 222 members. 

The number of people who have given up their membership has gone up from 2 to 3.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 9, 2007)

A few thing for non-HCC members to consider:

The 222 members is the total number of all membership categories. HCC has not made public the breakdown of members, but will disclose this to members if they ask. I am NOT at liberty to post this info as it is considered a "trade secret"

To date, 3 members of High Country Club have resigned their membership. Each member resigned due to personal reasons and their decisions were in no way reflective of their satisfaction of the club.


----------

